
The Day Your Laptop Became a Micro-Datacenter - smb06
https://medium.com/@danaschwanden/the-day-your-laptop-became-a-micro-datacenter-97ba62c9e862
======
eecc
I also like the Mesos DCOS demo over here: [https://github.com/dcos/dcos-
vagrant](https://github.com/dcos/dcos-vagrant)

Quite impressive;)

